# Bad Panic Today



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I'm just venting here.I was a bad girl this weekend and ate loads of stuff that I feel cause IBS reactions in me. Naturally, I've been paying for this the last 12 hours or so. By the time I got in the car to drive to work, I was in serious panic mode. I'm not sure how I managed to make the drive (I don't remember most of the drive in) and by the time I got here I'd had so many panic attacks that I was falling asleep behind the wheel (not good). I'm taking my medication every night (Paxil), I just think I became overloaded with anxiety.Since I've been at work, I've had a minor panic attack and a minor D episode. If I didn't have something to do this afternoon, I'd go home right now







. I'm not sure which I would prefer: to not have IBS or to not have panic disorder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

How long have you been taking the Paxil, bustaphur? Even though it doesn't usually happen, in SOME people, SSRI's can cause initial panic episodes during the first few days or weeks of treatment (this according to MD's and therapists).I recommend checking with your doctor about this. If you are continuing to have panic attacks or severe anxiety while using Paxil.Take care, Evie


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

Thanks Evie,I've been on Paxil over a year now. I think I just got overloaded with the stress of the holidays, my recent move, etc. I'm much better today.Thanks for the suggestion, I'll continue to monitor my situation and will talk to my doctor if needed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I understand "stress overload"..... it can be maddening....







Have you ever tried the self-hypno? I find that it gives me an edge over the holiday stress.Best wishes, Evie


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

Bustaphur, just thought i'd pass on what a psychologist told me. he said that their are no recorded incidents of a person having a panic attack causing an auto accident. even though we feel shaky and scary during an attack, other people don't seem to notice it. i know that when i have bad attacks, even though i can;t concentrate on doing my job, no one notices anything different about me. hang in there!


----------

